# Browser stuck on YouTube in full screen mode



## BaileyBob (Jan 21, 2021)

Went to YouTube.com on the web browser. Once on the site I opened full screen mode. Now I cannot exit full screen and get back to the browser. Any suggestions on how to fix this problem?
thanks


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

There should be a little X in the upper right. Worst case, just hold down both scroll wheels on the steering wheel to initiate a reboot.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

do voice commands "close youtube" work?

I also thought that youtube shut down once you start driving for safety purposes.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm impressed, someone is actually using teslas browser.


----------



## BaileyBob (Jan 21, 2021)

slacker775 said:


> There should be a little X in the upper right. Worst case, just hold down both scroll wheels on the steering wheel to initiate a reboot.


The X in the upper right corner shuts the entire browser down not just YouTube. When I do this an reopen the browser I'm right back to full screen version of YouTube.


----------



## BaileyBob (Jan 21, 2021)

lance.bailey said:


> do voice commands "close youtube" work?
> 
> I also thought that youtube shut down once you start driving for safety purposes.


You are correct YouTube (browser) shuts down when you start driving. However, when I stop driving and try to reopen the web browser it goes right to the full screen version of YouTube.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

BaileyBob said:


> You are correct YouTube (browser) shuts down when you start driving. However, when I stop driving and try to reopen the web browser it goes right to the full screen version of YouTube.


I've had this happen too. Stuck on a SpaceX launch YouTube, no matter what I did, the browser would always open to full screen to that YouTube. I managed to get out of it finally, I'll write back if I can sort out what I did. But yes, it's a bug. :-(


----------

